# Feathery Visitor



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Was sitting in a chair in the living room watching TV when all of a sudden a bird flew into the window. This has happened before but the birds will flop around for a sec then fly off. This little girl just layed there twitching so I went outside to help. I picked her up and took her inside so she would'nt be on the snow and our cat would'nt find her. At first I held her I my hand until she could hold her head up then I put her on the desk but her claws were curved inward and she had a hard time standing. When she could handle standing on her own I then put her on my finger and when it felt like her grip was getting stronger I tried to let her out the window. I had to shake her off my finger but she flew right back inside. I figured she was'nt quite right yet so I let her sit on the desk for about a half an hour. Then all of a sudden she took off flying around the room and landed on my deer rack. While sitting on the rack she, well, relieved herself. At that point I said OK, everything seems to be working properly, your hospital stay is over. I opened the window and and still had to shake her off my finger but this time she flew into the willow next to the house where she sat on a limb for 20 min. She must have been trying to figure out what the hell just happened to her. Just wanted to share this with all of you, it was preaty cool.


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

Very cool! She looks pretty small. Looked like a young one. THanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

That is really cool, nice young Cardinal. I don't know if all the young ones have the same coloring or not. That color on the adult would be the female. Not sure if the males are red right from the start or not. 

Anyway that a really great experience.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

boltaction, 

Way cool!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

That is one of the best posts I have seen on this site in some time. Excellent story, sweet pics.

Nice job!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Excellent pics and story!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

that is great.... he (or she)'s just a little guy!

steve


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Cool!
That's a female Cardinal.
I have some books from 1912 that describe Cardinals as being quite rare in Michigan at that time.
They were common in the lower tier counties only, My how times have changed.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Glad you finally got a camera.
Nice story. As I once said, you see things as others sometimes don't, especially me.
I'm back up and running with the wind again.
Wild guess, but a female cardinal. We had 2 hatchlings raised outside our window one year. Both were male and were red from the gitgo, with almost black beaks. Just a thought, but things are wierd here in FL.

o town


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

What a cutie! Doves nest in our woodpile and I have pics of the young'uns in the nest.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool pictures. Thanks for sharing them. For being a female, she has a lot of neat looking color to her. THey always so brown compared to the males. That first close up one is awesome.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Very nice story and cool pics.


----------



## DeadChub (Feb 10, 2004)

Nicely done. Excellent picks. Enjoyed all.
DeadChub


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

i got a kick out of the first pic. The dog ( picture) in the background looks like he is stairing at her.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Very cool photos!


----------

